# HAUNTED RADIO: lost boys, queen mary, morbius, life of poe, resident evil, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Trick Or Treat Studios, Stan Against Evil, The Lost Boys, Resident Evil, Alone: The Life Of Poe, Queen Mary, Ghostbusters, Morbius, and more!!

Then, we review the John Carpenter film 'In The Mouth Of Madness' and then the Freak bring you the tale of a woman is very fond of her houseplants as they are very fond of her. All of this and so much more on the January 30 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-013019.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

